# Spurs = Clutch



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

After Tony's buzzer beater the other night, I decided to make a thread to keep track of all the clutch plays the Spurs have made/will make this season.




11-5-08






11-14-08






11-17-08






12-25-08






1-3-09






1-14-09


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Too bad we ****ed up vs. the Bucks


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Too bad we ****ed up vs. the Bucks


Yup, Timmy's shot at the end would have made a nice addition. So would have Finley's shot at the buzzer against Portland at the beginning of the year.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i love roger mason!!! especially if it's against the lakers and phoenix!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Added Mason's shot against the Lakers.


----------

